# Welche Dateiendung vom Streamvideo?



## BlueBull (5. Januar 2013)

Ich und mein Kumpel möchte im Sommer skaten, des live filmen und im Homepage streamen lassen. Wir wollen daher Live-Streamvideo im Homepage mit JW-Player einbinden. Aber die paare Probleme sind, wir wissen noch nicht, welche Dateiendung bzw. Containerdateiendung vom Streamvideo hat? Und wie soll dann Porgrammiersprachencode aussehen, so wenn ich live filme und das Livevideo gleichzeitig zum Server "uploadet" und es im Homepage mit JW-Player an die Zuschauer ausgestrahlt wird?

Danke für Tutorial und Erklärung.


----------



## ComFreek (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo BlueBull,

die Dateiendung spielt bei Server-Browser-Kommunikation (normalerweise) keine Rolle. Man muss immer den richtigen MIME-Type senden.

Dazu, wie das Video von der Kamera gleich auf die Internetseite kommt, kann ich nichts wirkliches aus Erfahrung erzählen.
Allerdings ist natürlich klar, dass die Kamera an einen Computer angeschlossen werden muss und ein Programm diese Daten ständig abfängt und an den Server sendet.


----------



## BlueBull (6. Januar 2013)

> Allerdings ist natürlich klar, dass die Kamera an einen Computer angeschlossen werden muss und ein Programm diese Daten ständig abfängt und an den Server sendet.


Danke für Antwort. Ja, das wissen wir, aber mit welcher Programm kann es ermöglichen?


----------



## SkyDevMent (6. Januar 2013)

Muss es unbedingt eure eigene Webseite sein, eine alternative wäre doch sicherlich Google Hangouts, damit kann man auch fast live übertragen. 

http://www.google.com/intl/de/+/learnmore/hangouts/onair.html


----------



## ComFreek (6. Januar 2013)

BlueBull hat gesagt.:


> Danke für Antwort. Ja, das wissen wir, aber mit welcher Programm kann es ermöglichen?



Wie wollt ihr denn die Kamera erstmal anschließen? S-Video?
Und für welches Betriebssystem soll es denn sein? Bei Windows könnte man sicher DirectX als Schnittstelle verwenden. VLC macht intern das gleiche unter Windows-Rechnern. Mit VLC kann man sogar im Netzwerk diese Daten streamen, vllt. könnte man diese dann direkt zum Server leiten? Oder ihr benutzt euren PC als Server.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viele Zuschauer ihr erwartet, aber so ein homemade Server kann dann schonmal zusammenbrechen.

Da könnte mal lieber auf kommerzielle Produkte (bzw. von großen & kommerziellen Firmen) setzen. Google Hangouts - wie SkyDevMent sagte - sollen z.B. gut sein. Wie das aber clientseitig gelöst wird, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## BlueBull (6. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, S-Video Anschluss ist richtig. Ich habe das Betriebssystem von Windows 7. Man sollte diese also direkt zum Server leiten, nur ich weiss also nicht wie. ;-) Unsere Zuschauermenge wäre dann so bis maximal 40 werden.

Google Hangouts ist für mich irgendwie kompliziert, deswegen nehm ich lieber eigene JW-Player.


----------



## SkyDevMent (6. Januar 2013)

Frage wie so ist Hangouts für dich kompliziert? Einfach auf starten klicken und das wars


----------



## ComFreek (6. Januar 2013)

BlueBull hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, S-Video Anschluss ist richtig. Ich habe das Betriebssystem von Windows 7. Man sollte diese also direkt zum Server leiten, nur ich weiss also nicht wie. ;-) Unsere Zuschauermenge wäre dann so bis maximal 40 werden.
> 
> Google Hangouts ist für mich irgendwie kompliziert, deswegen nehm ich lieber eigene JW-Player.



JW-Player ist allerdings nur der Client für die Betrachter. Die Quelle vom JW-Player musst deshalb selbst "erzeugen".


----------

